# Im Kreis schreiben?



## Hans Hansen (3. September 2003)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es im PS eine einfache möglichkeit im Kreis zu schreiben? So das der Text ein Kreis ergibt, konnte da bis jetzt nix entdecken, ausser ein halben Bogen.

Hänge hier mal ein gif pic an. Das ist allerdings mit photoimpact erstellt. Das selbe würde ich gerne auch mit PS machen.


----------



## RonneldMcDonald (3. September 2003)

... genau aus diesem Grunde benutze ich auch Photoimpact zusätzlich als Texteffektzauberer ... Es ist schon mehr als peinlich, dass man für ein Programm wie Photoshop, was hunderte von Teuros kostet ohne kreative Kopfstände zu veranstalten nichtmal einen Kreistext machen kann ...
Und es gibt da noch einige andere Sachen, woran ein Photshopkünstler verzweifelt, was mit Uleads Grafikhighlight ein Kinderspiel ist. 

Okay, eine kleine aber umständliche Lösung (ab Version 6 natürlich nur) mit Umwegen gibts dennoch:

1. Schreibe deinen gewünschten Text gerade
2. Textwerkzeug wählen und auf Werkzeug "verkrümmten Text erstellen" Stil: Bogen und Biegung auf 100% so erhälst du einen Halbkreis!
3. Eine Hilfslinie AN DER UNTERKANTE des Texthalbkreises erzeugen
4. Ebene duplizieren und mit gedrückter Shifttaste (damit bleibt die Ebene in gleichbleibender horizontaler Position) nach unten verschieben, bis die Oberkante der duplizierten Textebene an der Hilfsline anschnappt.
5. Bearbeiten>transformieren>180Grad drehen > fertig ist dein Textkreis
6. Beide Ebenen gruppieren und drehen, dass der Text verdreht erscheint.

Viel Erfolg

Ich schreibe jedoch diese besonderen Textgebilde mit Photoimpact und speichere diese als PSD ab, die dann mit Photoshop als transparente Ebene verwendet werden kann - Textbearbeitung ist dann natürlich nicht mehr möglich ...

Eine teure Alternative ist das etwas betagte Textplugin PhotoGraphics von Extensis für textanimationen an Pfaden ...


----------



## Mythos007 (3. September 2003)

Nimm den Adobe Illustrator dafür ...


----------



## RonneldMcDonald (4. September 2003)

geht natürlich auch, aber nicht jeder Normalo kann sich Illustrator leisten und erst recht nicht sofort bedienen ...
Dann könnte ich auch sagen nehme Quark, Indesign, Freehand, Corel usw. mit denen sowas auch möglich ist ...

Wenn Hans Hansen bisher mit PhotoImpact hantiert hat und auf diese Boliden "umsteigt"  ist ganz schnell Frust da, weil diese (anfangs) nicht so intuitiv und per Guck&Klick-Assistenten für allerlei Arbeittschritte zu bedienen sind sondern nur mit 90% echter Hand- und Kopfarbeit in den Griff zu kriegen sind ...

Daher empfielt es sich neben Photoshop und Co für spezielle Aufgaben eben auch diese preiswerten aber ungemein nützlichen Lowbudgettools aus dem Ulead oder Jasc - Hause zuzulegen.


----------



## Hans Hansen (4. September 2003)

ok danke für die antworten, werde es dann im photoimpact erstellen und als psd abspeichern, hatte es als gif versucht, da hatte aber die qualität stark darunter gelitten gehabt.

Muss gestehen beide Programme noch nicht solange zu haben, daher war ich mir nicht sicher da doch was zu übersehen zu haben. Hätte Photoimpact eine Automatisierung bräuchte ich PS momentan garnicht.  

(die letzten zwei Jahre hatte ich nur macromedia benutzt)


----------



## layla (4. September 2003)

ich hatte das problem auch mal und habe lang gesucht bis ich ein tut gefunden habe.
aber es ist echt ne blöde arbeit überhaupt bei viel text.
du musst einen kreiszeichnen dann mit dem lineal die mitte markieren. dann schreibst du deinen text und du musst jeden buchstaben in einer ebene haben. du nimmst den ersten und wenn du strg+t drückst kommt ja das skalierungsfeld in der mitte ist ein kreis den musst du nehmen und in den mittelpunkt deines kreises ziehen dann kannst du den ersten buchstaben am kreis lang schieben und drehen bis er passt dass muss mit jedem machen.


----------



## RonneldMcDonald (4. September 2003)

@Hans was für ne Automatisierung meinst du denn?

Photoimpact hat sehr wohl auch Möglichkeiten, Stapelarbeiten zu erledigen ...
Kommt drauf an, was du genau machen möchtest ...

Zum Beispiel kannst Du auch deinen wichtigsten oder notwendigsten Befehle aufzeichnen wie Photoshop und diese auch als Aktionen verwenden. Siehe angehangener Screenshot.

Falls Du mit Macromedia Fireworks meinst, dann frage ich mich nur, warum du es nicht mehr nimmst, denn für reines Webdesign ist FW das Nummer1 Tool!


----------



## Hans Hansen (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RonneldMcDonald _
> *@Hans was für ne Automatisierung meinst du denn?
> 
> Photoimpact hat sehr wohl auch Möglichkeiten, Stapelarbeiten zu erledigen ...
> ...



jo stapelverarbeiten und so meine ich, für optische Wasserzeichen, mal ein ordner pics fürs web schrumpfen usw.

hmm wenn photoimpact das kann, muss ich da nochmal genau schauen.

hab hier Impact 8 SE

und ähh macromedia   sorry mein fehler micrografx Picture P. meinte ich  

das ist eigentlich auch ok, habs halt nur nach dem PC wechsel nicht wieder drauf installiert, müsste mal die Bundle-CD suchen, das programm war irgendwo mit zu.


----------



## RonneldMcDonald (4. September 2003)

genau dieser Screenshot ist aus Version 8, also guck mal nach ... ;-)

HIER noch ein sicherlich holfreicher Link für Photoimpact ...  

Gruss


----------



## VCT (8. September 2003)

_bin zwar neu hier, aber ich denke es kann geholfen werden. einen Kreistext zu erzeugen ist auch in PS mit wenigen Handgriffen gemacht!

1. gewünschten Text schreiben. nach Möglichkeit so groß wie es geht und am oberen Bildrand!

2. Textebene rastern.

3. Auswahlrechteck mit festen Seitenverhältnis von 1:1 um die Schrift ziehen. Es ist zwar dann der größte Teil der Auswahl leer, aber das muss so sein. Hauptsache der Text ist in der Auswahl und der Abstand links und rechts des Textes zum Auswahlrechteck ist nicht zu groß (etwas probieren!).

4. Filter -->Verzerrungen-->Polarkoordinaten

Das wars eigentlich schon  aber am Ende sieht man warum ich sagte den TExt so groß wie möglich zu schreiben, denn nach dem Anwenden des Filters ist der nämlich aus unerfindlichen Gründen etwas kleiner._


----------



## RonneldMcDonald (8. September 2003)

Tja und genau da liegt der kalte Hund begraben ...

Keine Kontrolle der Größe und gerasterter Text, der nicht mehr bearbeitbar ist ...


----------



## Amberianer (14. Dezember 2009)

Wieso macht ihr es alle so kompliziert?

Du legst in Photoshop mit dem Formwerkzeug einen Kreis als Pfad an und berührst anschließend mit dem Textwerkzeug den Pfad, bis sich das Symbol ändert.
Wenn du nun klickst, schreibst du mit dem Werkzeug auf dem Pfad entlang.

Das geht für alle Pfadformen.

C.


----------



## smileyml (14. Dezember 2009)

Ohne es genau zu wissen, aber mitunter konnte PS vor 6 Jahren einfach weniger?!


----------



## Benihipe (15. Dezember 2009)

Amberianer =) da hat er wohl recht xD du musst das nächste mal auf da erstellungsdatum schauen =)


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Dezember 2009)

Aber ich weiß es. PS kann erst seit CS Pfadtexte. Und Cs war zu dieser Zeit ganz neu oder noch nicht draußen.


----------



## smileyml (15. Dezember 2009)

Recht hat er, der Ex1tus und so wird ihm auch gedankt 
2003 war PS in der Version 7 aktuell und CS war erst die nachfolgende.

Grüße Marco


----------

